# (h) imperial guard, space marines, necorns (w) space marines, £££, dol amroth



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys, time for a clear out of some of my models, nothing massive just small selections


Imperial guard:

chimera - painted, multilaser, heavy bolter and dozerblade - £10

leman russ - primed, twin-linked lascannons on top, front sponson lascannons, side sponsons heavy bolters - £15

Necrons:

12 warriors - 6 built and painted, 6 partially built primed, unbuilt scrabs - £10

1 overlord - res orb, painted - £5

Space marines:

5 terminators - unbuilt normal - £17.50

5 terminators - built, primed white, lightning claws - £15

15 scouts - mainly ccw and bp - £8 per squad

command squad - built, primed black, 1 pw and bp, 1 champion, 1 apoth, 1 standard bearer, 1 melta - £10 

wanted:

Tactical squad - unbuilt

vindicator - any condition

cool sergeant space marine models!

Dol amroth knights on horseback

dol amroth pikemen

Dol amroth knights footmen.

Well thats it, please feel free to offer and ask for pics


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ill take the chimera and leman russ


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have sent a PM, forgot to mention enquiring about the necron bits.


----------

